# Millie's Sire



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I recently found this in my "Millie file" and thought I would post it. This is a picture of Millie's sire - CH. Peckerwood's the Gladiator - "Russell". I think they look very similar! What do you think? She looks a bit more feminine to me. Her facial expressions remind me of him though!

What's interesting is that Millie's breeder originally wanted to keep Millie for show/breeding. I REALLY wanted Millie, though, and she had another pup that she was also considering keeping. So I got Millie! It's probably for the best though - Millie has a funky tail! The breeder recently saw Millie and saw some other conformational issues (some of which could improve, I suppose.) Anyway, it all worked out that I have her as a pet!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Handsome! You are right then, our doggies look alike b/c in some far off way they might be related. Bella has a Peckerwood as a Great-Grandparent.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bella's Momma said:


> Handsome! You are right then, our doggies look alike b/c in some far off way they might be related. Bella has a Peckerwood as a Great-Grandparent.


I KNEW it! Ha ha! Do you know what Peckerwood dog?


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

It says "Peckerwood's Royal Marmaduke."

Have you registered Mille at Poodlepedigree.com? I've found it fascinating, but so far I'm the only one who's registered a dog from Bella's litter.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow he is gorgeous,of course I am parcial to browns. My dogs also have peckerwood dogs in there back ground but it is quite a few Generation back. I just love Millie she is so pretty.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't figure out how to register her. I have an account...but??


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nevermind! I figured it out and added her! What's Bella's reg. name?


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll PM you!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Russell is just like his namesake--he looks to be a very masculine dog with a lot of substance. You can see the differences in type if you compare his shaved rear to Dexter's:

http://www.reigatepoodles.com/images/dexter1large.jpg

Dexter is still young there, about 15 months.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh yes, I can see the difference! Wow - Dexter is handsome!


----------

